# Australian Dollar (The Beloved)



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

*AUSTRALIAN DOLLAR ( The Beloved )*

So  much  to  say  about .  the  formation  of the  Australian  Dollar ...

   To  bad,  Im  not  a  currency  trader ......

  I  think  this  time  I  will  let  these  charts   speak my words ....

  Basic  understanding  of  The Elliot  Wave Theory ,,, will make you  have a  greater appreciation  for  these  charts .....


    PLEASE  POST  YOUR  POINTS  OF  VIEW AND OPINIONS
           FOR  THE WORLD  TO  SEE .....


TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

*Re: AUSTRALIAN DOLLAR ( The Beloved )*

PG ....2


----------

